# I have been "quiet" far too long



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

There will be a few more than the pic shows, but all will be felt...mark my words.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Apparently the Doctor is now IN ... insane that is.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The Doc's on a mission!!!

Have fun Doc!

Al


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

some one needs to take cover:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Easy there Doc... doesn't the oath say "Do no harm?" * :r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Easy there Doc... doesn't the oath say "Do no harm?" * :r


depends on the definition of "harm" IMO:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

For Stewart this is what you would call job security.:r

Go get 'em Doc. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gettem Stewart:chk:chk


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I really love seeing this stuff go out!!! Still a newbie in this game, but I do love seeing the carnage...GO GETTEM' DOC!!!

:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll be heading to my bunker now. Hit'em hard Doc:tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

He's the one they call 
DR Feel Good....​


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Strap on your headgear, Stu's comin through...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Go gettem Stewart!!


WINGER ROCKS!!!! :r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a case of Jekyll and Hyde. Stu, you were fine last night. Who pee'd in your Corn Flakes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Doc now has his new work site lined up, just closed on a new house in the new town, and he is feeling frisky. Got all the work out of the way, now he's gone on the warpath!!!

Everybody better start shoveling sand into bags!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like the Dr. has turned into Mr. Hyde again!!! Run for shelter!! :hn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds like someone is in for some serious carnage. :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

They go out tomorrow at 0900:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Zig Zag while you run people. hehe


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> They go out tomorrow at 0900:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


It's this type of thing that scares me....I meet him and he's like this mild-mannered, laid-back type and then this?? Just knowing what he was giving out at the herf, this man has some serious ammo and someone's about to be hurtin'! Can't wait to see the damage!

Jason


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I'll be heading to my bunker now. Hit'em hard Doc:tu


You better stay in your bunker big guy!!

Al


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ladies and Gentleman.......allow me to re-introduce the 
Doctor of Devistating Destruction!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> They go out tomorrow at 0900:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


Got get'em L7:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

And I know that trauma is his specialty! :ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> And I know that trauma is his specialty! :ss


Yeah, creating it by the looks of it!!

:gn:gn


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

The birds have left their nest


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> The birds have left their nest


May I ask how many birds have taken flight?

All the best,
Al


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> May I ask how many birds have taken flight?
> 
> All the best,
> Al


2 so far, more to come.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2 so far, more to come.


mwahahahahaha I've gotta strong feeling someone's gonna be hurtin' reeeeally soon! :gn:gn:gn:gn

Jason


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

The suspense is really getting to me now.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This is gonna be so cool.


----------

